# Excited?!?!?!



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

whos excited about the comin season and us bein dominant i no i am fo sho DALLAS BABY!!!
and whos excited about our rookies and free agentS!!!!!!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I am excited to see what the lil guy can do with the team a whole season.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hooray for being mediocore!

Seriously though, I don't like this team. Diop and Christie were two very average aquisitions.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Hooray for being mediocore!
> 
> Seriously though, I don't like this team. Diop and Christie were two very average aquisitions.


I think this team is definitely better than the WCF team from a few years ago. Not because of Diop though  And I think Christie was a very good signing.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think were a better team. We basically have the same team as last year and this will be their second year together so they will know how to play with each other. Our bench is so powerful on offense. This will be a good season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Hooray for being mediocore!
> 
> Seriously though, I don't like this team. Diop and Christie were two very average aquisitions.



We didnt need any "big" signings this offseason. Look at our roster. All we really needed was a backup at center which we resonably got. Our team is young, AND talented. At the very least we are the 3rd in the division. No way is Houston better than us atm.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The roster is solid, but this team still isn't good enough to get past the Spurs imo. Avery Johnson is a good coach though so this should be another 50 win year, and a run at least into the 2nd round.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> The roster is solid, but this team still isn't good enough to get past the Spurs imo. Avery Johnson is a good coach though so this should be another 50 win year, and a run at least into the 2nd round.


Mavs don't even have what it takes to get past the Suns to me. Look at those signings. Josh Powell, did good in summer league, Desagana Diop, did nothing his NBA career, Rawlee Marshall who has ever heard of this guy? Christie and Armstrong are waaay past their good years


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Diop, Pavel, and DJ are gonna tear the league up.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Mavs don't even have what it takes to get past the Suns to me. Look at those signings. Josh Powell, did good in summer league, Desagana Diop, did nothing his NBA career, Rawlee Marshall who has ever heard of this guy? Christie and Armstrong are waaay past their good years


OK.... look at the rest of the roster!! Mavs have what it takes to beat the Suns!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes we have what it takes to beat the Suns, we just have to prove it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Yes we have what it takes to beat the Suns, we just have to prove it.


Yes you will have to first game of the season on TV be there :wink:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you guys serious?

We lose Finley, while thats not huge in it's self. It becomes a bigger problem when Doug Christie is his replacement. 
Diop?? yeah thats right.. Diop.

I can understand you guys being optimistic, but when the offseason began this isn't what you had in mind. This has been far from a perfect offseason, lets not act like we've taken a step forward.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Finley didnt help this team very much at all and we won 58 games! Get over the fact that hes gone, move on, we are still gunna be good!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Finley was usually very inconsistent. When he was having an off night, he would just keep taking shots. It brought the team down when he did that. He's not our second option anymore. I feel that Terry should be our second option. Stack might get that job though.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Nasty... I'm over finley being gone, and I think it's a good thing that we aren't relyting on him as a second player. But thats only if he was still around, from a team standpoint I'd prefer Finley to Christie. easily.. 

Will we still be good? Maybe. But that has got nothing to do wit the signings of this offseason, more to do with Dirk and the others stepping up.. The only positives from this offseason has been signing Rawle and Josh.

And to future, really doubt that Terry should be our second option, he's our PG. Call me traditional (like avery) but he shouldn't be the one jacking up shots. Stack? ewww thats horrid, his FG% would be lower than ever, neither of those options make sense. While we may not need a 'superstar' second option, we need someone who can score consistantly, that wont be required to also run the offence..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Nasty... I'm over finley being gone, and I think it's a good thing that we aren't relyting on him as a second player. But thats only if he was still around, from a team standpoint I'd prefer Finley to Christie. easily..


I don't agree here even though I've always like Finley. Christie may be older and may have less scoring potential than Finley, but we have other people who can score. Christie can handle the ball much better than Finley, can play good defense on the perimeter, and knows how to defend the pick and roll....all glaring holes this team had last year.



soulhunter said:


> Will we still be good? Maybe. But that has got nothing to do wit the signings of this offseason, more to do with Dirk and the others stepping up.. The only positives from this offseason has been signing Rawle and Josh.


I don't know how you get "maybe" out of this. This team will still be a powerhouse in the strongest division in the league. And I firmly believe Christie makes the team stronger by being here, not weaker.



soulhunter said:


> And to future, really doubt that Terry should be our second option, he's our PG. Call me traditional (like avery) but he shouldn't be the one jacking up shots.


The expectation is that when you have a guy in the backcourt like Christie who can also run the point then that frees Jason up for more of a shooting guard role. Kinda like how Sacramento would use him to handle the ball and get Bibby set up for good looks.



soulhunter said:


> Stack? ewww thats horrid, his FG% would be lower than ever, neither of those options make sense. While we may not need a 'superstar' second option, we need someone who can score consistantly, that wont be required to also run the offence..


I agree with you on Stackhouse. I've never been too keen on his percentage and streakiness. I do think he's a valuable 6th man though. Plus if Josh Howard and Marquis can continue to bring the good energy going after boards and loose balls and work on a jumper you've got a really good mix there.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Firstly, well done. It's always good for someone to present points and even though I dont agree with them all I can understand where you're coming from. Repped. :biggrin: 


Mavericks_Fan said:


> I don't know how you get "maybe" out of this. This team will still be a powerhouse in the strongest division in the league. And I firmly believe Christie makes the team stronger by being here, not weaker.


This is something we can have our different opinions on, yes Christie is a vastly superior defender and ball handler I still beleive that we will dearly miss Finelys offensive production. As inconsistent as it was, we lost a scorer without gaining another one. To me that screams that we're getting worse. Finley > Christie and even in terms of impact on the team (both on and off the court) I beleive that Finley > Christie...





> The expectation is that when you have a guy in the backcourt like Christie who can also run the point then that frees Jason up for more of a shooting guard role. Kinda like how Sacramento would use him to handle the ball and get Bibby set up for good looks.


I agree with this point, how ever this will only work for small stretches. I don't think christie is good enough to be the primary play maker for long stretches. 





> I agree with you on Stackhouse. I've never been too keen on his percentage and streakiness. I do think he's a valuable 6th man though. Plus if Josh Howard and Marquis can continue to bring the good energy going after boards and loose balls and work on a jumper you've got a really good mix there.


Stack is definately valuble as a 6th man, he continues our recent tradition of having immediate fire power off the bench.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> This is something we can have our different opinions on, yes Christie is a vastly superior defender and ball handler I still beleive that we will dearly miss Finelys offensive production. As inconsistent as it was, we lost a scorer without gaining another one. To me that screams that we're getting worse. Finley > Christie and even in terms of impact on the team (both on and off the court) I beleive that Finley > Christie...


Fin's shots are going to be divided up among other guys now. First, I think it's important to figure out if those shots, when divided up, will have a greater or lesser efficiency for the team than when Fin takes them. Then we'll need to figure out if having someone other than Fin on the court makes it easier or harder for other guys to score.

I'm expecting Christie to get a few of Mike's shots, but the rest will probably go to Dirk and Terry. Obviously when Marquis is in he's less of an outside threat than Fin was. But I firmly believe Dirk is a better shooter, and I also think that at this stage of his career Terry is more of a threat than Fin is. It's why I think his offense won't be missed as much as I expect Terry's scoring to increase. And let's not forget that Christie isn't exactly horrid out there either. He can hit the outside shot and when he does that helps keep the defense honest.



soulhunter said:


> I agree with this point, how ever this will only work for small stretches. I don't think christie is good enough to be the primary play maker for long stretches.


No, I agree with you that Doug isn't going to be the primary point on the team. And I really will be surprised if he averages much more than 30 minutes per game this season. But just the fact of having another guy who can legitimately set up the offense gives us another dimension that we didn't have with Fin.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Overall, I think that simply extracting Fin from the roster should give the team a lift; if he was still here, the younger guys would be hesitant to take that step.


----------

